# Led Lights To Replace 921's



## Bunjy (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi,

I was looking at changing out my stock 921 bulbs with LED's, any reccomendations where to buy from? is there anyplace I can buy in bulk, in packs of ~10 to get a discount ???

Thanks,


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have had good luck with these type of bulbs. GOOD AND CHEAP!

EBAY Link


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The eBay links are mostly from folks in China. I've gotten three different types from three different vendors. Arrive quickly enough, work well enough, and the price is great.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

If you want the same color light as O.E. make sure you get warm white. Some are too blue giving a eerie color to the room. 5050 labeled leds are bright and work great in trailer. I got a 10 pack of 24-5050. Also have 36-5050 on my exterior lights and 12-5050 for over bed.
Ebay LED store


----------



## Bunjy (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks everyone for the input, it is appreciated, I was hoping to buy Local, and by local I mean US or Canada, I guess I will have to order from China, I have done this before and it worked out well but I always feel better having some cash stay at home.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought exactly the same thing as you. Right up until I saw the price difference. I will always "buy local" if price is ballpark. It doesn't have to exactly as cheap but close. These are not anywhere near close. I put the Chinese LED's in our trailer this past summer and loved them. The only issue I had was some double sided tape not staying stuck but that is an easy enough fix.



Bunjy said:


> thanks everyone for the input, it is appreciated, I was hoping to buy Local, and by local I mean US or Canada, I guess I will have to order from China, I have done this before and it worked out well but I always feel better having some cash stay at home.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

pep_ said:


> thanks everyone for the input, it is appreciated, I was hoping to buy Local, and by local I mean US or Canada, I guess I will have to order from China, I have done this before and it worked out well but I always feel better having some cash stay at home.


[/quote]

X2
I don't understand why they cost so much more here locally...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

john7349 said:


> I don't understand why they cost so much more here locally...


Because buying them local introduces at least one middle man, probably more. And each one of these folks wants to make a profit, in most case a 100% mark-up. Which means that $5 LED light you can get directly from China is now $25 from your local store.

Welcome to the world of global economics and why outsourcing went wild.

I've even seen some Chinese travel trailers (not in person), but that might become a reality as well.


----------

